# Pet Supplies POLL



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everybody (again)! So it's official that yes, I will be opening an online pet store. Starting mainly with fish supplies, and I am curious about what the demand for particular products are. Shipping within Canada only, currently. 

And don't worry, Bettas are most definitely on our list! Feel free to also comment for other products, since we will continue to expand our inventory. Not mentioning the name of the business and whatnot, because most sites don't allow it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey congrats!! :thumbsup:

My biggest pet peeve is that I can never find good meds at the pet chain stores. I'm talking about Kanaplex, Triple Sulfa, Furan2, Tetracyclene etc. 

Luckily I don't typically need them but I like to have a few on hand just in case and I have to order them online.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!

I understand! I had to buy kanaplex (too late) and internal worm medication (right on time!) a few times. It's a hassle, especially for certain areas of Canada that DON'T carry medications due to ridiculous restrictions.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang, I'm from New York, but I'd still check out the site when it's done!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Sena, GREAT to see you and nice that it comes with good news. 

I didn't vote just because right now it's set so that you can only chose one, and it doesn't sound like you meant to do that. Maybe you or a mod can change the poll?

I'd like to see pretty much all of those, some more than others. For example... Nice driftwood can be HARD to find here, especially the manzanita and actual unique or big pieces. And when you can find them (like at Big Als or Aquarium Central if you get lucky), they're really expensive. IAL and teak (and other safe leafs) would be nice too. 

Thai bettas... How would you do that? I'd assume all of the fees would still be applicable, so they would just be more expensive for the end buyer? What would the appeal for that be as opposed to just ordering straight from Thailand? 

Let me know when it's up, I'm sure I'd have an order to place. This is exciting!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

CJ is helping out with the imports, the fees will actually be cheaper. We have a few Thailand breeders asking for us to buy wholesale from them, so we have options!! That way it WON'T cost 40.00 a fish... Which now I see WHY stores ask that high of a price for imports. 

There's a handful of leaves I've heard of, even bark, that are used for Bettas and cichlids. Looking at a few of them including banana leaves and sprigs. Or teabags! I'm also REALLY hoping Canadian to US dollar evens out because it's kicking us in the butt with 1.26 to the dollar difference. (Then prices can be changed to be more consumer friendly).

Totally didn't mean to set it as a single vote... Didn't see the option for multi-choice.  

Bullseye, definitely! Especially since we would like to expand to USA and CANADA for shipping.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool, make sure you link the site when it's done!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

How about Alder cones?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I just looked those up, so I knew what they were (or used for) lol  

We'll look into them more too! Apparently beneficial to shrimp tanks, especially.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Looked them up for purchasing, found a seller on Ontario... Hard to come by apparently!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations! That is so exciting. It's a real shame I am not in Canada, seems like there are so many good things happen aquatics-wise up there!

I selected "OTHER" for "all of the above."


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!

Hahaha ironically I always thought the US had more things going on! Here it's hard to find lots of cool things, or if we do, the shipping alone kills the whole budget...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> Hahaha ironically I always thought the US had more things going on! Here it's hard to find lots of cool things, or if we do, the shipping alone kills the whole budget...


I feel the same way... Grass is always greener I guess. 

By the way, Edmonton's Aquarium Club is having their biannual auction next weekend. Not sure if you could or would want to come but I just thought I'd tell you.

Would you have any means of getting fish from American breeders once you have your store running?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Want to? Yes! Can I? No....  lol. BUT we'll make sure to be available to the later auctions from both cities! 

I'll have to see if the cost is worth it, for US to Canada. Have to research more for that!!  Maybe even down the line when we open up the sales for US residents too.


----------

